# Wireless TV



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea how to take a regular Digital Cable TV line, turn it wireless and then broadcast it to other tv's in your house with the DTV converter box as a receiver if needed.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

they have A/V wireless transmitters, but i dont know of any coaxial ones. and AV would cause the box to be in another room from the TV.


----------

